# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A ka te beje me zemren?

## FLORIRI

Qe prej dy javesh kam pasur nje mpirje ne krahun e majte,vecanerisht ne pjesen e poshtme te brrylit,por ne menyre te vecante kjo mpirje me shfaqet me shume tek gishti i vogel dhe tek i parafundit,dhe ndjej pak veshtiresi ne perdorimin e dores 
duke mos harruar te them edhe gjate perdorimit te tastjeres,cfare mendoni juve per kete pasi deri tani nuk jam keshilluar me ndonje mjek.

----------


## Hyllien

wow, Sapo u nisa te hapja te njejten gje. Me ka ndodhur ekzaktesisht e njejta gje por me krahun e majte ne pergjithesi dhe jo me doren, madje disa here ne jave. Ka raste qe eshte intensiv ka raste qe kalon shpejt.

 Me sa ckam kerkuar thuhet se ka te bej me zemren por nuk e di sakte te them cfar tamam.

----------


## DeuS

Cyclo , zemra nuk te nxjerr probleme ne kete moshe mer cun.
Pastaj dhimbje te tilla mund te jene thjesht nga pozicioni i vazhdueshem i qendrimit te dores ( mpirje - jo dhimbje )

Kur te dhemb ( te ther vazhdimisht ) mbrapa kurrizit ne pozicionin e zemres , atehere duhesh shqetesuar.

Mua psh me dhimbte shume pjesa kraharorit , pingul me zemren.Me therrte ( dmth me jepte si kontraktim dhe impulse qe nganjehere me bllokonte ) Behesha merak shume . Marr plakun ne tel ( sepse e kam doktorr qerosin ) dhe me thote qe eshte thjesht muskulare dhe te mos shqetesohesha. Me pak kohe , kaloi !

Per ate te Floririt them qe eshte thjesht mpirje krahu dhe asgje me teper. ( mendimi i varfer i imi ky )

Sidoqofte uroj qe t'ju kaloje !

Shendet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lancelot

Ashtu siq shkroj edhe Deus, nuk shoh asnje asociacion ne mes mpirjes se krahut/dores me semundjet kardiovaskulare.
Ne te kundert therjet e kohepaskohshme qe fillojne nga gjoksi dhe shperndahen ne krahun si dhe ne pjeset e dores mund te jene ne lidhshmerin me ndonje Angin (psh. ne zemer: Angina Pectoris).

Mpirjet e dores/krahut kane te bejne me se shumti me trysnin dhe pozicionin e nervit, i cili mund te bllokohet per ca minuta mvaresisht nga pozicioni i dores/krahut (sidomos ne gjume).
Pra mendoj se nuk egziston arsyeja per shqetesime.

Lancelot

----------


## Zani

Floriri,
nga ato qe thua duket si problem neurologjik.Duket si irritim i Nervit ulnar.Kontrolloje tek neurologu.

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga DeuS_ 
> *Cyclo , zemra nuk te nxjerr probleme ne kete moshe mer cun.
> Pastaj dhimbje te tilla mund te jene thjesht nga pozicioni i vazhdueshem i qendrimit te dores ( mpirje - jo dhimbje )
> 
> Kur te dhemb ( te ther vazhdimisht ) mbrapa kurrizit ne pozicionin e zemres , atehere duhesh shqetesuar.
> 
> Mua psh me dhimbte shume pjesa kraharorit , pingul me zemren.Me therrte ( dmth me jepte si kontraktim dhe impulse qe nganjehere me bllokonte ) Behesha merak shume . Marr plakun ne tel ( sepse e kam doktorr qerosin ) dhe me thote qe eshte thjesht muskulare dhe te mos shqetesohesha. Me pak kohe , kaloi !*


Po; 100 % e vertete cdo fjale qe ke thene.

Zemra nuk prezanton ne ate moshe dhe me ato lloj simptomash. Mund te kesh probleme me zemren ne ate moshe vec kur ke hereditary hypercholesterolemia.

Floriri, sic tha dhe Zani ka nje demtim te lehte te nervit ulnar i cili furnizon gishtin e fundit te dores dhe gjysmen e gishtit te unazes. Tani, nga se mund ta kete? Mund te kete fjetur keq ose "anything" eshte mundesi.

Nejse, nuk eshte nevoja te shkosh tek neurologu sepse s'ka per te te bere derman. Kjo kalon vetvetiu brenda ca diteve.

----------


## Hyllien

E di more e di qe jam i ri   :buzeqeshje:  ... ne Internet se nga u ngaterrova dhe pashe qe ka nje lidhje me dhimbjen/mpirjen ... te krahut te majte me zemren, prandaj dhe u merakosa pak sa. 

Falimnderit per pergjigjet relaksuese. 
Po me ndodhi gje ... hë hë ... e di une ku te vij. D:

----------


## kapone

Mos u brengo se me te vertet eshte mpierje e muskujve per ndryshe shtypje e venave(nuk lejon te kalon gjaku)eper ate arsye te ben shtypje ne zemer po te kalon.

----------


## edspace

Per perdorimin e kompjuterit ki parasysh keto këshilla:

Vendose tastieren dhe miun, ne te njejten lartesi; duhet te jene ne nje nivel me brylin. Krahet duhet te jene te lire ne ane te trupit dhe duhet te formojne nje kend te drejte kur je duke shkruajtur me tastiere. 

Kur shtyp, qenderzoje tastieren perpara trupit dhe mbaje miun afer tastieres. Gjithashtu edhe telefonin ose sende te tjera qe i perdor shpesh duhet ti mbash sa me afer. 

ilustrim:
 

Kycet e duarve duhet ti mbash drejt. dhe kur je duke perdorur tastieren mos i mbeshtet mbi tavoline por mbaji ne ajer. Kjo te ndihmon qe te levizesh te gjithe krahun per te shtypur butonat qe jane larg. Gjate pushimeve mund ti mbeshtetesh duart mbi tastiere ose mbi tavoline. E njejta gje keshillohet edhe me miun. Mbaje doren te lire dhe butonat shtypi lehte. Per te levizur shigjeten mundohu te perdoresh te gjithe parakrahun dhe mos thyej kycin. 

ilustrim:


Me pak praktike, mund te eliminosh nje pjese te madhe te levizjes se miut duke rritur nivelin e ndjeshmerise te shigjetes ne ekran. Pra nqs ti tani e leviz miun 10cm per te levizur shigjeten nga nje cep i ekranit ne tjetrin, mund ta ndryshosh windows qe shigjeta te beje te njejten levizje me vetem 5cm te levizjes se miut. Ne kete menyre zvogelon rrugen qe ben miu por duhet pak praktike per tu ambjentuar me levizjen me te shpejte te shigjetes. 

Gjithashtu, nqs je i zoti mund te mesosh ta perdoresh miun me te dyja duart qe kur te lodhet nje dore, te hedhesh miun ne krahun tjeter te tastieres dhe te perdoresh doren tjeter. Kjo nuk eshte e lehte por njoh njerez qe jane detyruar te bejne kete gje nga dhimbjet. 

ilustrim:


Per me shume informacion shiko kete faqe te microsoft:
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/hcg/default.html

----------


## FLORIRI

edspace keshillat tuaja i shoh teper te rendesishme,faleminderit per mundin qe moret per te shkruajtur.edhe njehere faleminderit dhe gjith te mirat.

----------


## Archon

Nqs se ka ndonje qe ka informacion me shume mbi kete fenomen sepse edhe une kam nje problem te tille prej disa javesh,krahu i majte dhe dy gishtat e fundit me qendrojne te mpire,do ju isha shume mirenjohes per informacionit(pervec ketij informacioni qe ekziston ketu).
Faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## broken_smile

> Nqs se ka ndonje qe ka informacion me shume mbi kete fenomen sepse edhe une kam nje problem te tille prej disa javesh,krahu i majte dhe dy gishtat e fundit me qendrojne te mpire,do ju isha shume mirenjohes per informacionit(pervec ketij informacioni qe ekziston ketu).
> Faleminderit paraprakisht


ne radhe te pare duhet qartesuar qe ky problem nuk ka te beje me zemren. mpirja vjen si pasoje e vuajtjes te nervit ulnar, i cili kontrollon funksionet sensitive (ndjesite) ne pjesen e gishtit te vogel dhe gjysmen e gishtit te unazes dhe motorike (ve ne levizje muskujt) te duarve. dmth jane te sakta informacionet e dhena me lart.
ky nerv kalon permes artikulacionit te berrylit ne kanalin kubital, i cili eshte i formuar ne pjesen e poshtme nga kocka, ndersa ne pjesen e siperme nga muskujt dhe ligamentet te cilet e mbajne ne pozicionin e duhur nervin. pra probleme te kockes, muskujve ose ligamenteve te dobeta nga shkaqe te ndryshe (shpesh here traumatike apo si pasoje e levizjeve te njejta dhe te vazhdueshme te berrylit) cojne ne shtypjen e nervit ulnar, qe zakonisht manifestohet me dhimbje ne zonen e berrylit sidomos kur e perthyen ate, mpirje, sensacion mizash, deficit muskular dhe deformim i gishtave ne raste ekstreme. por edhe probleme me shtyllen kurrizore ose ndonje kist apo neoformacion ne ate zone ndikojne ndonjehere. 
ne raste te tilla eshte e keshillueshme te besh nje vizite te kirurgu ortoped, qe nepermjet ekzaminimit klinik, ndoshta edhe pas nje elektromiografie (e cila analizon funksionalitetin e nervit) apo rezonance, mund te te keshilloje terapine e duhur, ndoshta edhe nje nderhyrje kirurgjikale nese eshte e nevojshme. 
asgje per t'u shqetesuar gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Archon

> ne radhe te pare duhet qartesuar qe ky problem nuk ka te beje me zemren. mpirja vjen si pasoje e vuajtjes te nervit ulnar, i cili kontrollon funksionet sensitive (ndjesite) ne pjesen e gishtit te vogel dhe gjysmen e gishtit te unazes dhe motorike (ve ne levizje muskujt) te duarve. dmth jane te sakta informacionet e dhena me lart.
> ky nerv kalon permes artikulacionit te berrylit ne kanalin kubital, i cili eshte i formuar ne pjesen e poshtme nga kocka, ndersa ne pjesen e siperme nga muskujt dhe ligamentet te cilet e mbajne ne pozicionin e duhur nervin. pra probleme te kockes, muskujve ose ligamenteve te dobeta nga shkaqe te ndryshe (shpesh here traumatike apo si pasoje e levizjeve te njejta dhe te vazhdueshme te berrylit) cojne ne shtypjen e nervit ulnar, qe zakonisht manifestohet me dhimbje ne zonen e berrylit sidomos kur e perthyen ate, mpirje, sensacion mizash, deficit muskular dhe deformim i gishtave ne raste ekstreme. por edhe probleme me shtyllen kurrizore ose ndonje kist apo neoformacion ne ate zone ndikojne ndonjehere. 
> ne raste te tilla eshte e keshillueshme te besh nje vizite te kirurgu ortoped, qe nepermjet ekzaminimit klinik, ndoshta edhe pas nje elektromiografie (e cila analizon funksionalitetin e nervit) apo rezonance, mund te te keshilloje terapine e duhur, ndoshta edhe nje nderhyrje kirurgjikale nese eshte e nevojshme. 
> asgje per t'u shqetesuar gjithsesi


Shume faleminderit per pergjigjen,nga nje kerkim qe bera,kjo me rezultoi edhe mua se duhet te ishte,gjithsesi them te shkoj per nje vizite nga java qe vjen.Edhe nje here faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Shume faleminderit per pergjigjen,nga nje kerkim qe bera,kjo me rezultoi edhe mua se duhet te ishte,gjithsesi them te shkoj per nje vizite nga java qe vjen.Edhe nje here faleminderit


s'ka perse... per kaq pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------

